

CloudFlare Raises $20 Million to Bring Performance and Security to Every Website - spahl
http://www.marketwire.com/press-release/cloudflare-raises-20-million-to-bring-performance-and-security-to-every-website-1536886.htm

======
ghurlman
I haven't implemented it on any high-profile sites, but the few blogs I've
turned it on for have seen anywhere between a 95-100% drop in their
commentspam count, and the sites _seem_ faster, but we haven't measured, and
the traffic generally hasn't been high enough to serve as a real test.

Still, it's worth signing up for a free account if you have any sort of self-
hosted site or blog.

~~~
calloc
LulzSec had their website behind Cloudflare's reverse proxy protective system
...

~~~
cdata
To the benefit of all, I assure you.. <http://blog.cloudflare.com/58611873>

------
newman314
My experience so far is that it has made things faster. However, according to
BrowserMob monitoring there have been several times during 1 day where my site
is completely unavail.

So YMMV.

------
prayag
I use CloudFlare and it has improved my site performance tremendously and
their DNS manager is awesome too.

------
joshu
What does cloudflare DO?

